# NORTH SLOPE, HENRY'S FORK/BURNT FORK



## BajaMac (Jul 15, 2008)

My son (14) and I both drew antlerless moose tags and plan to hunt during October. Just starting to research the unit; sounds like great moose habitat. Should be fun until we kill one.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

They are fun. I killed one last year with my bow. No other critter was better suited for bowhunting than a cow moose. Good luck on the hunt. The work won't be too bad. I had me and 2 other guys and we had mine out of the water and cut apart in about 2 hrs. getting her out of the water was the worst part.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck to you and your son on your hunt.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

There are SO many moose up there! We hiked Kings peak that route and oh my. Starting at the trailhead at henrys fork we were already seeing cows. There were some big bulls up in the end of the drainage near dollar lake but 9 miles is too far to pack a moose without a horse or two. Best of luck on the hunt. Please report back with the results..


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> They are fun. I killed one last year with my bow. No other critter was better suited for bowhunting than a cow moose. Good luck on the hunt. The work won't be too bad. I had me and 2 other guys and we had mine out of the water and cut apart in about 2 hrs. getting her out of the water was the worst part.


I also drew a cow moose tag (East Canyon, Morgan-Summit) and was wondering whether or not to use my bow because I'm not sure if it's adequate. I've taken bull elk with my bow (a near pass through). I know I can get super close for a well placed shot, but moose are bigger than elk. Are they thicker-skinned?, tougher hair? fatter? It sounds like it would be fun, but I don't want to have to trail one too far or chase one for a second or third arrow. Otherwise I have my .308. What did you find out when you field dressed her?

Lee


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is the story of my hunt last year. I shot her at about 35 yards and I went all the way through her and she went maybe 20 yards before she piled up in the big puddle. easiest tracking job you can ask for.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=559&p=5026&hilit=moose+hunt#p5026


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You can easily kill a moose with a bow. They are built pretty much like elk and easier to get close to. I filmed a hunt last year where at 20 yds the hunter shot through the near side femur, through the rib cage and the broad head was sticking through the far side femur. It was pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt that area for elk and deer and if you travel the roads you will find cow moose. 

A bow will kill them just fine if you place the shot in the lungs.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You can easily kill a moose with a bow. They are built pretty much like elk and easier to get close to. I filmed a hunt last year where at 20 yds the hunter shot through the near side femur, through the rib cage and the broad head was sticking through the far side femur. It was pretty unbelievable.


I'm trying to visulize this arrow passing through a hind leg, then the chest, and coming to rest in a hind leg? A bunny hopping moose might make sense but do you mean a front leg rather than rear leg?

Regardless of the facts, I'll bet it's a cool video.


----------



## BajaMac (Jul 15, 2008)

My son and I both got our antlerless moose. Great meat hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Doc said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > You can easily kill a moose with a bow. They are built pretty much like elk and easier to get close to. I filmed a hunt last year where at 20 yds the hunter shot through the near side femur, through the rib cage and the broad head was sticking through the far side femur. It was pretty unbelievable.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I meant. But I figured they were all femurs since all 4 are considered 'legs'.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot that part..... Nice job!


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

Moose are big and heavy. I would shoot it as close to the road as possible. I drew a tag this year and poped her in the back of the neck about 75 yards off the road, but steeply downhill from the road, unfortunately. I had to go home and get a long derick rope to drag the halves up to the road. It is really good meat. Better than beef.


----------



## BajaMac (Jul 15, 2008)

Son's moose; took 6 1/2 hours to pack out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to you and your son on getting your moose. Your son moose look huge.wow 6 1/2 hours of packing. looks like you dont have to worry about any meat for a couple years now.well done


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on the moose. Your son certainly got a bigun. It looks like you guys will be feeding the neighborhood like I did last year.


----------

